# tent conversion to a shanty; possible?



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

just like the title says, is it possible to convert a regular camping tent into an ice fishing shanty? if so, how would u recommend to do it? reason i ask is because i went to bass pro and an "ice fishing shelter" was pretty much a tent with no bottom and also average out at $250. id rather purchase a 4 person $29 tent from walmart and cut off the bottom. I am from texas so this will be my first winter here so i know nothing of ice fishing so pardon me if it seems like a stupid question.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

your not the first to try it...biggest issue it it just wont hold up in a heavy wind( and the winds are always heavy on the ice it seams!)lots of guys have tried to make do without a store bought shanty but in the end its off to the store!! contact member bassmastermbj (mark) here...he may have some used ones, thats were mine came from and got a good deal


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have seen guys use tnts and hunting blinds, but not in the wind. I have tried a hunting blind but it was windy as heck, I wasnt' able to set up my shanty. I did end up buying a used one from a member on this site. I wouldent recomend buying a new one, I got both of my shantys used for less than $100.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hunting blind with a zip out floor....zip it half way back.... where your holes are.....but wait till the end of the hunting season to buy....when there 1/2 price.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131435

here is a shanty for sale on the marketplace, it comes with a portable indoor heater. Shany alone retails for $229, you can get both for $165. The shanty looks new, check it out.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I cut two flaps in the floor out of an old 8 man tent last year and it worked really well, just make sure to use all of the spikes it comes with.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

being from texas, you must be a diehard fisherman to try the hard water. the only way to fish, imho. we've all tried it. tents, cardboard boxes, before global warming, i saw hardsides, (plywood shacks) on the ice. if it could be made cheaper, better, or more efficient, then clam, frabil, eskimo, or otter wouldnt have such a wide selection of portable ice fishing shelters. my advice to you, for what it's worth after almost 40 years is 1. get an ice fishing shelter. 2 get a heater. now comes the hard part. do you fish alone or does the family come along. where do you fish? how long do you fish? how much gear do you take with you? pull by hand, or with a sled or atv? ice fishing isn't a passion, it's an obsession you can quit now, and go back to texas and sit in a boat all year, or walk on water and experience something that only the brotherhood of hardwater fishermen and women know. good luck


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ya tents works great for icefishing i have a 4 man dome tent that i use to use b4 i got my shanty.... i didnt cut the whole floor out tho. just enuf cut out of it to put ur poles in.. in the wind ya there kinda hard to use. expecaly when ur by ur self.... i put an old heavy sleeping bag over the tent and it held down pretty good, plus it stayed really warm in there... but u do need a 4 man just to fit 2 people sitting shoulder to shoulder....


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks guys! im in toledo and i usually go to the findlay res's for some fishing and i know nothing of ice fishing so this will be my first time and yes, im bringing in 1 other person that isnt a hard core veteran but knows somethings. if possible, could u guys post when the ice is good enough to fish? im not going to head out until i hear from someone on OGF that the ice is finally ok to walk on. Im a former marine and i know how to swim but its a whole diff world trying to get out of a frozen lake in less than 15 minutes, lol.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Ice must be at least four inches thick if you are traveling on foot and five inches if traveling by ATV and eight to 12 inches if you're driving a car or a small truck on the ice. If the ice looks iffy, don't try it. You can usually check with the local bait shop if you are unsure of your own measurements.


----------

